# Wahoo rigging help



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

New to trolling and was told for wahoo there was a way to make a
Steel leader inside the skirt so you don't get ate off but still have mono above the lure can anyone point me in the right direction or show me a diagram on how to do this thanks !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use a length of cable and adhesive lined shrink tubing to make my rigs. The cable keeps them from cutting you and the heat shrink stiffens the rig. 

1) Decide where you want your hook placement in the skirt
2) Cut a length of cable about 2-3 inches longer than the distance you want your hook. REMEMBER- the sleeve that crimps the rig will add an inch or so and the the measurement is to the eye of the hook.
3) Crimp hook on one end and crimp an open loop in the other. Make sure the length is correct before crimping the loop. If its too long, you can cut some cable off the correct it.
4) Cut a piece of heat shrink tubing. The heat shrink will cover the sleeve at the loop and extend past the other sleeve, sliding a half inch or so past the hook eye down onto the shank. This will stiffen the rig.
5) Use even heat to shrink it down until the adhesive closes the ends.
6) Once cool, you can rig lure. Make sure you use some form of chafe tubing or thimble where you connect to the loop at the top. If not, the cable will saw through the mono in a long fight.

I also recommend a rubber hook lock at the head of the lure. This will make it a true stiff rig and wont allow the hook to turn on the strike.

I realize this may be hard to follow. There may be a youtube video somewhere. If you have a hard time with it, I will post a step by step later when I have some time.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Here you go. Alan knows his stuff and his helper used to work for and run boats for Bart.
http://www.sportfishermen.com/board/f9/rigging-big-lure-mahimahi-829265.html

http://www.sportfishermen.com/board/f9/rigging-marlin-lure-1089352.html

High Speed
http://www.sportfishermen.com/board/f9/rigging-wahoo-lures-889804.html


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Chris V said:


> I use a length of cable and adhesive lined shrink tubing to make my rigs. The cable keeps them from cutting you and the heat shrink stiffens the rig.
> 
> 1) Decide where you want your hook placement in the skirt
> 2) Cut a length of cable about 2-3 inches longer than the distance you want your hook. REMEMBER- the sleeve that crimps the rig will add an inch or so and the the measurement is to the eye of the hook.
> ...


 
Exactly what Chris has posted.


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys !!!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have started rigging my lures with a single hook. I use mono for leaders 150 - 400 lb depending upon the lure. I use beads to space the hook back in the skirt so that the bottom curve of the hook is even with the skirt. The beads protect the mono and the single hook rig hasn't made a difference in my hook up rate as far as I can tell. On lures that I rig for use with Ballyhoo, I use just enough beads to place the hook in the mid section of the skirt.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Eastern Tackle thanks for the links. Good stuff!!!!!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Michael f sights said:


> Eastern Tackle thanks for the links. Good stuff!!!!!


You are very welcome. I'm a Carolina boy at heart so you know I think its hard to beat 15' of #9 wire with a skirted ballyhoo :thumbsup:


----------

